# Bacon wrapped boneless pork chops on the smoker



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

Well after my first successful olongapo attempt ( the whole chicken a little dry but delicious) I'm addicted.  Tonight bacon wrapped pork chops!!














image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013





I will report when finished!

Hutty


----------



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

That should read "successful smoking attempt". Sorry sausage fingers here. Lol


----------



## smoking b (Aug 13, 2013)

They look tasty from here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I will be looking for pictures of those chops too


----------



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

Mid smoke












image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks pretty darn good! Nothing better than pork wrapped with pork!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 13, 2013)

Love it!!!  Bacon should be it's own food group - along with gravy!


----------



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

Finished. Slow smoked 2 hours smoker at 180 degrees. 160IT. Tender and dripping!!  












image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

Genius! I must try this. Thanks for posting.







Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2013)

Disco said:


> Genius! I must try this. Thanks for posting.
> 
> :points:
> 
> Disco



And the list grows.   Lol


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

c farmer said:


> And the list grows. Lol


No kidding. She Who Must Be Obeyed is already on my case about how much time I spend smoking, yet the list grows. Fortunately, she likes it when I cook.

Disco


----------



## hutty (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha I suggest it be tried. It was pretty simple prep too. I just rubbed the chops both sides with salt, sugar, garlic and onion powders and paprika. Wrapped em in bacon and let them sit in the refer for about 1 hour then smoked as I listed above. They are tender moist and have a little zing ( Iike zing). They smell awesome and taste better! 

Hutty


----------



## smoking b (Aug 13, 2013)

image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013












   Looks like they came out spot on  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice job


----------

